# My aussie home



## lucky lodge (Aug 20, 2011)

thought i would share some photos of my aussie home this is the front of my house


























Iam only on 2 acres so this is just the front of my house

Lets see yours


----------



## MeganH (Aug 21, 2011)

Lovely pictures! I want your signs



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2011)

What a lovely place, and you have it so well set up for the furkids! Love the fact that you have so many trees around - makes it look both natural and very welcoming.


----------



## dixie_belle (Aug 28, 2011)

This is a side view of our house.




and another from the other side.




and from the front.




and finally here is the big barn when the driveway was being installed.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks so nice and peaceful! Your treed paddocks remind me of our own home sweet home


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 28, 2011)

Beautiful farms everyone



I will get pictures of our place and post them later today.

Dan.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2011)

Here are some pictures of our little place... I've said it a hundred times: "Nothing fancy here except some of the horses" (and me on a rare and exceptional day!)



































PS our house is a "Sears Home" and was built in the 1950's... As such, it actually has a lot of character on the inside. Sears homes are/were pretty neat.. For sure not huge or fancy and cannot hold a candle to what some members have as their hoomes, but we have done a lot of improvements including new kitchen and I could honestly live here the rest of my life and be happy. It's just H, me and our animal family. Home is my favorite place in the entire world.


----------



## bevann (Aug 28, 2011)

I will add photos when I figure out how.My favorite place is here on the farmm and has been since I was a kid.didn't move here until I was 27 and had 2 kids.I love living here.House is very old 100+years and has been remodeled many times.(I love creature comforts.)Barn is old dairy barn put together with wooden pegs and a huge loft.I have over 30 Mini stalls inside and lots of storage room.I plan to live here until I croak and have my ashes spread out there with the rest of the manure.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 28, 2011)

WOW some great homes keep them photos coming...................


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

love your place Jenny and everyone else!! will try take some pics sometime to show you all!


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 28, 2011)

Here are some photos of around our place. I will have to get some more tomorrow as I forgot some photos of the front of the house, but got most of the landscape!! So, here goes...

Front landscaping...
















The landscaping on the side of the house...






And the back side...











More in the next post...


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 28, 2011)

The front of the stable...






The rectangular side of the paddock...






The round side of the paddock...






Both sides are connected by this little "lane way" in the back...






Behind the stables, where the back stall is used as my run in shed, can you tell horses live here? lol.






The hay shed...






One last post I swear...


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 28, 2011)

My "pasture" which I move around the back yard so the horses can graze...






The "pasture" in front of the stable, hay shed, and horses...






Looking up towards the stable, hay shed, and "pasture" from the lower side yards...






Really hope you enjoyed your visit at "The Tall Trees Miniature Horse Ranch"!!






Dan.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 29, 2011)

bootifull homes


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 7, 2011)

I love seeing everyone's places!


----------



## REO (Oct 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed seeing all your places!!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 8, 2011)

Wonderful thread



What wonderful places you all have. Dan I love your pasture, it's a great idea.

Jenny your place is just awesome.



I am off to take some pics


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 8, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Wonderful thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...






cool looking forward to seeing them


----------

